# Baby pidgeon help



## xBlissx (Aug 19, 2009)

I've just started fostering a baby pigeon but it's the first one and I'm a little nervous about getting everything right.

I have the formula and the bird is nice and warm (but not too hot!) but i'm worried about the feeding. It's hard to tell how much is enough and how much is too much.

As far as I can tell from pictures it looks about 8-9 days old. I'm syringe feeding and it's taking the food pretty well but I'm scared it might not be getting enough. At around this age can anyone give me an average weight I should be looking at? I'll weigh him daily to see if he's putting on weight as this will be a good sign but any other advise (and encouragment) would be great.

I've read that feedin 4-5 times a day should be sufficient but can anyone give me a guidline as to how much to feed in one go? I know they say the crop should feel like a 3/4 full balloon but the poor little thing is so scrawny it's hard to tell the size of it. At least I can feel that the food in there though so I know it's getting fed properly.

Anyway i'll leave it there, thanks for any help!
x-Becky-x

EDIT: Thought I'd attach a picture 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v16/01Becky/other/Picture0056.jpg


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Becky,
Welcome to PT!!!

Just thought I'd pop in and give you this link to take a look at. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/various-methods-to-feed-young-squabs-9682.html
It has a TON of info in it.

I'd start there, and I am sure that in the meantime, someone with more knowledge in this area will be around! Check back here often, people pop in and out all day and evening for that matter.

The very best of Luck to you!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Becky,
5~10 ml per feeding is OK for this size of baby. Check crop before feeding to make sure is empty. I would say feeding 3~4 times a day is needed. Keep him warm, as this is critical at this age. If baby is cold, it won't be able to digest.
Check poops it should poop regularly, that mean that digestion is fine.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Becky...the crop is located right below the bottom of the throat. When there is enough food in it, it does fill up like a little balloon and feels squishy. As you feed the baby, put your fingers below the throat and you will be able to feel it fill up. You will be able to tell even if the bird is scrawny.
All babies are different but it's critical to remember to never add food to a crop that already has food in it. Mixing new food with old food can cause a bacterial infection which can be deadly.
Start with 10ccs and see how that feels and how soon it passes though and you can adjust upward in the next feeding. The more th baby grows, the more you will feed each time.


----------



## xBlissx (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you for all the replies, it's really helpful! 

x-Becky-x


----------



## xBlissx (Aug 19, 2009)

Update:

Just thought i'd update and post another picture. Hopefully you can see that he's grown some more feathers  He's doing really well and gaining weight so i'm pleased.

Wednesday:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v16/01Becky/other/Picture0056.jpg

Today (Friday)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v16/01Becky/Picture0060.jpg

x-Becky-x


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for the update and pics .. glad all is going well for you and the little one!

Terry


----------



## xBlissx (Aug 19, 2009)

Another two pictures on Day 4, approx 12-13 days now

I'm so proud! 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v16/01Becky/3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v16/01Becky/2.jpg


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Becky...we are flyin' in to add our *WELCOME* to the site!

You have a REAL CUTIE there!! AND, he/she looks very contented! Looks like you are doing a GREAT job!!

We will be looking forward to updated pictures as the little one grows!

Do you have a name yet?

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## xBlissx (Aug 19, 2009)

I do have a name yes, he's called Dodo  thank you for the support everyone!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

xBlissx said:


> I do have a name yes, he's called Dodo  thank you for the support everyone!




Gee, Becky...I thought Dodos were extinct...glad to see I was wrong!  

So, what made you name him/her, Dodo?

The members on this site loooove offering advice to make sure the pijies survive and do well! We have terrifice members! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## xBlissx (Aug 19, 2009)

It was because he looked so much like one when I first got him/her  it was perfect!
I keep calling it a him but I can't tell whether it's a boy or a girl, although I guess Dodo isn't a terrible name if it's a girl either. Anyway to tell at this age or is it easier when they're older?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

xBlissx said:


> It was because he looked so much like one when I first got him/her  it was perfect!
> I keep calling it a him but I can't tell whether it's a boy or a girl, although I guess Dodo isn't a terrible name if it's a girl either. *Anyway to tell at this age or is it easier when they're older?*



 Actually, the BEST way is wait until you see an egg! THEN, you will know "he's" a *hen*. 

There are other ways that people use, but the eggs are pretty definitive! 

Oh, btw, Dodo will grow out of that "look." 

I love your Chinese proverb!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## xBlissx (Aug 19, 2009)

Just thought I'd let people know, Dodo is still doing well and getting stronger by the day. One of the nurses at the vets I work at is doing a 'pigeon run' up to St Tiggywinkles as we have another 2 adult pigeons that need to go so on Wednesday, little Dodo will go up to meet his ancestors XD bless.
I shall post a couple more pictures before he goes though! Thank you for everyones help and support. It's so rewarding when things have a happy ending!

Oh, also! Dodo is a girl. I used the pubic bone method and she has a gap so he is a she lol.


----------



## xBlissx (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello again, 

OK so here are the last photos of little Dodo as I'll be packing her off to the sanctuary tomorrow. I know it's the best thing, plus it's illegal to keep wild birds anyway here in the UK, but still  She's the first pigeon I've fostered so I'm very proud, but also sad to see her go.

Today as an added bonus though, as if she knew about tomorrow, she ate seed from a little container for the first time by herself  She's spending lots of time preening her lovely feathers and also stretching them out. I've also been helping her strengthen them, letting her perch on my hand while she flaps away 

Anyway, here she is:
Day 6
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v16/01Becky/Day62.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v16/01Becky/Day63.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v16/01Becky/Day6.jpg

Thanks again to everyone and I hope this wont be the last pigeon I'm able to help!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Becky,

I was looking at your first posts and your early pictures of Dodo and saw the white feathers sprouting on her wing, which always shrieks "Wood Pigeon!" But I had never realised just how early those white feathers appear. 

This thread should be transferred to the wood pigeon forum for other woodie rescuers to see because the photos will be great to refer to.

St Tiggywinkles is the best place for her as she will be able to mix with other woodies before release.

Well done...and be assured, there will be more!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Becky!!

Great news and thank you for caring for this piggie

Jayne


----------

